# Авиация > Однополчане >  в/ч 95846 Шяуляй-Оренбург Ан-12 БК ППС

## Alexandr

Прошу откликнуться однополчан проходил службу в полку с 1985 по1995 год к-н запаса Лебедев Александр Сергеевич ст/бт корабля

----------


## Поколодный

polimer_ua@mail.ru

----------

Всех просматривающих с Новым годом!Может эта фотка поможет разговориться.Случайно нашёл родной борт,правда с братской 1АЭ,а сейчас он в музее Иваново.Когда служил, частенько там дозаправлялись.

----------


## Alexandr

Да, родная техника!!!!А бортовой номер моего 50 ,а сообщения жду по адресу kremen63@mail.ru

----------

Всем шауляйцам-оренбуржцам -  с Новым годом!
Возили на "36" и "65", 3 АЭ.затем Жуковка в 82, военпредство,
ушел подполом в 98. Сейчас в Москве, работа на Северах
Бегунов С. б/т по АДО

----------


## Alexandr

Спасибо,что откликнулись на приглашение к общению и за поздравления.Вас уже в полку я не застал ,но может пришлось послужить с другими Вашими сослуживцами.Если не секрет,с кем из ст/бт пришлось летать и кто был замом по ИАС или нач. ТЭЧ отряда ?Нас молодых гоняли к-ны Пестов и Янов,а моим первым инструктором был Руженко  на 40-ке вместе с аошником Плечко Саней они дали мна путёвку в небо.

----------


## Alexandr

Да, я тут набрёл на свой архивчик,может кто-нибудь
из нашей 2АЭ узнает себя на этих фотках,правда они 
ещё из эпохи ч/б изображения.

----------


## Alexandr

А вот ещё что-то откопал

----------


## sss

в 1985 проходил там сборы (принятие присяги, месяц блаженного ничегонеделания с приятнейшими видами на летний аэродром), даже одно фото осталось.
за год до того двое наших погибли, когда перевернулся грузовик, который вез их из столовой к палаткам
помнится, в полку был прапорщик энтузиаст-моделист, бортстрелок (КОУ) на одном из Ан-12... жена у него была литовка...
в одной зоне стояли уже нелетающие Ту-126 - невероятные впечатления, на АРЗ впервые увидел Су-24М... число Ан-12 вообще не поддавалось описанию, они были повсюду - думаю, на аэродроме их было десятков пять...

Эххх... кто мог подумать, что мирной жизни этой осталось всего года 3-4...

----------


## SAD

Да-да...   Было-было...   Мы были следующие после этого ЧП и поэтому жили не в палатках, а в казарме...   А поездки в Ригу и Каунас... Приятно вспомнить это время.

----------


## Alexandr

Всем огромное спасибо,что так вспоминате время проведёное в Шяуляе.Жаль что маловато информаци ,может кто-нибудь выложит и свои фотки тогда реально можно кого-то и вспомнить,но и за это огромное спасибо.В то время о котором идёт речь\с85года по 93\на Шяуляйском аэродроме базировалось 3 полка,наш на Ан-12,истребительый и дальники\наши АВАКСЫ\они в то время переходили на Ил-76.Может кто из соседей откликнеться,то можно будет создать отдельную ветку для служивших в Шяуляе.

----------


## Игорь С.

Всех, кто меня помнит, я служил двухгодичником, в Шяуляе, в в/ч 95846 в 1972-74 году  в ТЭЧ группы РЛО, откликнитесь! Хорошее было время, хорошая была школа жизни!

----------


## Alexandr

Приятно что появляются новые имена,спасибо Игорь что посетили эту страничку.И хотя когда Вы служили я в школе дёргал девчонок за косички,но может на этой странице найдёте и своих сослуживцев.А кто ещё думает стоит ли здесь отмечаться,я говорю-да.Ведь может случайно найдёте тех друзей ,которых наша жизнь разбросала по всему миру,а это просто здорово,по себе знаю.Из далёкой Португалии общаюсь с однокашниками и однополчанами которые живут вообще на другой стороне нашего континента,на Украине,в России и нам есть о чём поговорить и что вспомнить.Так что смело присоединяйтесь к разговору.

----------


## vchelomov

Подполковник Челомов В.Д.: привет всем однополчанам!
vchelomov@mail.ru

----------


## Alexandr

Какие люди появляются?Приветствуем нашего глубокоуважаемого председателя жилищной комиссии и если не секрет то где Вы и как поживаете. :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Alexandr

Всех однополчан с Днём авиации,всем всего всего наилучшего,мир и покой вашему дому и счастья родным и близким.

----------


## Алексей В

Да, как увидел сердце закалоло.1994-1995г На 06 Я был в боевом расчете и периодически летал на нём оператором.

----------


## Alexandr

Добрый всем день,хорошо что вновь заработал форум.Да народу не прибавилось,но есть причина так как многие теперь общаются через Мой мир.Так что если кого то интересует конкретный человек можете спрашивать,на Мире сейчас общается очень много наших однополчан,если что подскажу адрес если знаю этого человека.Общайтесь  и не забывайте своих друзей.

----------


## Komissar

Привет Саня! Комиссар

----------


## sskup

> Всех просматривающих с Новым годом!Может эта фотка поможет разговориться.Случайно нашёл родной борт,правда с братской 1АЭ,а сейчас он в музее Иваново.Когда служил, частенько там дозаправлялись.


Служил срочную с 1980 по 1982гг.(май) в 1АЭ,командиром был подполковник А.Нарбутас.Мой борт был 03, я на нём был механиком группы АО.

----------


## Вячеслав Фещенко

Я,капитан Фещенко Вячеслав Тимомофеевич,прослужил в полку с 1970 по1988год,ст.б\т-к,1аэ(летал на с-тах-20,18,08,01 и др.),1980-1981г.г.  был в спецкомандировке в Сирии.Знают меня многие,кто служил в Шяуляе(95846).Пережил несколько командиров полка(Старостин А.И.,Габитов Г.И.,Устинов В.Г.,Чеханков В.Г.)

----------


## Сергей Протасов

> Всем шауляйцам-оренбуржцам -  с Новым годом!
> Возили на "36" и "65", 3 АЭ.затем Жуковка в 82, военпредство,
> ушел подполом в 98. Сейчас в Москве, работа на Северах
> Бегунов С. б/т по АДО


Серёга, Привет! от Протасова Сергея с.т. б/т. инстр. Большой тебе Привет. рад увидеть тебя на этом форуме. ушёл майором из Завятой. мой адрес - Андреаполь =)

----------


## Вячеслав Фещенко

Самолета под бортовым №03 не было,а был 02-командира полка...

----------


## marti

Привет от стюдентов. Я служил в 3 эскадрилии в 80-82гг. В основном с Макаровым Шурой и Валерой Козловым, а инженером был Петухов. Всегда приятно вспомнить родную эскадрилию  и полк. Где-то даже (в Харькове) была кинопленка с Серегой Протасовым (перетягивает канат в день авиации в 1981 году). Необыкновенно  могучий, как Илья Муромец. 
    На каком-то военном форуме встречал также сообщение от Вячеслава Успенского, майора из Старой Руссы.
    Антону Шлекису привет.
    Моя фамилия Сергеев. Из Уфы. Вдруг кто помнит.  Нас таких тут полно.

----------


## nikol

Привет Вячеслав тимофеевич !! С огромной радостью наконец то наше однополчанина. 
Я тоже из 1 эскадры подполковника Малахова. А комполка был Старостин, Габитов был зам полка.
Я с 1971 по 1973 год летал на 05 с капитаном Бондаренко Виктором а помощником 
был выпускник ЛУ Нарбутас А. Штурманом был у нас Ветик С.
Трагедии 1974 года -- майор Краснов, и 1984 ст. л-т Ступин пполнгостью подробности и погибшие машины не знаю.
В музее стоит 06 машина. А где 05 я не знаю. Вообще 1 июля 2010 очередной день рождения полка. 72 год рождения. 
Меня в позапрошлом году приглашали, но ехать далеконько и возможности не было.
Так и не смог побывать. Есть возможность то ответьте на derdas  собачка yandex.ru  С Уважением 
Николай.

----------


## sskup

> Самолета под бортовым №03 не было,а был 02-командира полка...


Значит,что-то напутал я,забыл.Я Селютин Сергей,может кто помнит,служил срочную в 1980-1982гг.,в 1АЭ.

----------


## nikol

Вячеслав Фещенко;48849] Я,капитан Фещенко Вячеслав Тимомофеевич,прослужил в полку с 1970 по1988год,ст.б\т-к,1аэ(летал на с-тах-20,18,08,01 и др.),1980-1981г.г.  был в спецкомандировке в Сирии.Знают меня многие,кто служил в Шяуляе(95846).Пережил несколько командиров полка(Старостин А.И.,Габитов Г.И.,Устинов В.Г.,Чеханков В.Г.)

Уважаемый  Вячеслав Тимофеевич !!! Сослуживцы отвечают Вам ! Даже не только однополчане, с одной АЭ !!! Ждем появления на форуме. Всего наилучшего !!! Nikol

----------


## Reshetnikov

Я капитан Решетников.
В Шяуляе летал 1983-1990.
Далее в отряде управления 18гв.втад.
Очень приятно было увидеть родные лица 1АЭ.

----------


## Reshetnikov

> в 1985 проходил там сборы (принятие присяги, месяц блаженного ничегонеделания с приятнейшими видами на летний аэродром), даже одно фото осталось.
> за год до того двое наших погибли, когда перевернулся грузовик, который вез их из столовой к палаткам
> помнится, в полку был прапорщик энтузиаст-моделист, бортстрелок (КОУ) на одном из Ан-12... жена у него была литовка...
> в одной зоне стояли уже нелетающие Ту-126 - невероятные впечатления, на АРЗ впервые увидел Су-24М... число Ан-12 вообще не поддавалось описанию, они были повсюду - думаю, на аэродроме их было десятков пять...
> 
> Эххх... кто мог подумать, что мирной жизни этой осталось всего года 3-4...


Думаю фамилия этого прапорщика-энтузиаста Непомнящий.

----------


## Reshetnikov

> Спасибо,что откликнулись на приглашение к общению и за поздравления.Вас уже в полку я не застал ,но может пришлось послужить с другими Вашими сослуживцами.Если не секрет,с кем из ст/бт пришлось летать и кто был замом по ИАС или нач. ТЭЧ отряда ?Нас молодых гоняли к-ны Пестов и Янов,а моим первым инструктором был Руженко  на 40-ке вместе с аошником Плечко Саней они дали мна путёвку в небо.


Наших в Нижнем человек пять и Янов в том числе.
Ещё встречал Денисова,Кузичева.
Пока Азаровский был жив-иногда собирались,как умер-некому стало собирать.

----------


## marti

Мне кажется, что только что исполнилось 80 лет ВТА. Всех поздравляю.

----------


## D.V.S.

Огромный привет Всем !Я(-старлей Вадим Доценко) Служил  двухгодичником в гр. электро в ТЭЧ 88-90гг. Нас тогда куча была с МАИ,КУАИ.правда в основном все были "слоны"-по эскадрильям.Они кстати все попали под сокращение.. Очень приятные воспоминания о тех временах! Я так почти  обжился тогда в Шауляе: Женился на девчонке с ЗАСА-сидела на ЗКП.Потом до августа 93 -до самых можно сказать последних дней существования Шяуляйской базы,работал в лаборатории на рембазе.. Очень было жаль покидать Шяуляй-за 5 лет он стал почти родным(у меня тогда уж и дочке 2г. было)Жаль было видеть -как рушились людские судьбы-переводы,увольнения,бросан  ие жилья,встречи с криминалом и так далее...Помню летел с семьей на АН-22  одним из последних рейсов  в Оренбург(жена взяла тогда "отношение" на перевод в Уфимское верт. училище)-там в аэропорту Оренбурга и разошлись наши пути с частью 95846

----------


## marti

Интересно как вы там себя ощущали, когда Невзоров из Вильнюса вел про "наших" репортажи. В 81 году приветствие "хайльгитлер" от жителя Шауляя особенно не удивляло и не удручало. 
 В этом,11-м году наши стюденты съездили в 95846 в Оренбург на сборы. Аны наши,ППС, еще увидели в небольшом количестве, а вот состав поменялся полностью.
А ваше время были, например кто-нибудь из: Мейнерт Юрий Брониславович, Козлов Валерий Юдович, Петухов Александр Николаевич. Шлекис Антон Антонович?

А Лейк-Плессид о чем-нибудь говорит?

Марти

----------


## Reshetnikov

Петухов,кажется при нас был начальником ТЭЧ.
Шлекис,Козлов,тоже знакомые фамилии.

----------


## marti

Командиром полка был в 80 году Устинов, а НШ - Толстик.

Возле гастронома в  Зокняе стояла бочка "Квас", хотя кваса никогда  не продавали, а только пиво по 18 коп. за кружку. Толстик иногда шутейно этот факт обнаруживал и метал молнии и громы. 
Это были лучшие годы нашей жизни, так же  как и Война для ее участников.

А однажды в интернете узнал, что в 88 году разбился Роберт Сахаутдинов.
Он наш земляк и часто заглядывал в Уфу, а потом вдруг пропал.

Студенты наши (УГАТУ) снова в Оренбург, говорят, поедут. У нас военная кафедра теперь почти как училище. Выпускающая.

----------


## ЛИТОВЕЦ

Приветсвую всех...Ищу Диму Кандаурова.Кажется оружейником был до уезда из Шяуляй ...Всем кто знает где он сейчас прозба отписатся. Шяуляец Владас...

----------


## Eugene

Служил срочную в Шяуляе, в 80-х. В ОКЗА фотолаборантом, занимался дешифрированием полетной информации ,лент МСРП , снимков РЛС и т.д. Начальником службы был Соломко, руководителем - Андреев. Начальником штаба в том время был Дурягин, ТЭЧ - Петухов, командиром полка - Чеханков. Был приписан к 3-ей эскадрилье. Уже в то время не хватало солдат срочников, говорят, что до моего прихода была полная казарма народа , а  при мне она уже стала полупустой. Знаю, что после моего ухода всех переписали в ТЭЧ, под Петухова. С Соломко отношения были неровные, тот всегда дрожал за свое место ,был психанутый и ждал пенсии - все время боялся что-то сделать не так. Требовал , чтобы по лентам перегрузки и фотопосадке у Чеханкова и Андреева были только хорошие данные, его слова "Командир полка должен летать ТОЛЬКО на отлично". Вроде как Соломко дожил успешно до пенсии и свалил в свой Тамбов до полного развала этого полка. Каюсь, что иногда, чтобы Чеханков(Чех) летал "лучше" всех, мне приходилось подменять для этого фотоснимки, так как угол посадки у него был хреновый, больше нормы, да и перегрузки зашкаливали - откровенно плохо садился Чех на полосу. Вот такие дела. Остальные ребята летали хорошо, честно. Использовал их снимки для отчета полетов Чеханкова. И вообще простые офицеры были классные ребята, кто-то приносил хорошие сигареты после командировок, кто-то домашнюю еду, кто-то "просто поговорить" , не за хорошие полетные данные, а за так. Девки из штаба были откровенные стервы-подстилки, там в штабе в то время шла своя подпольная война за "теплое"место. Хорошая женщина была библиотекарь, библиотеку в то время из Клуба перевели в казарму на первый этаж, я ей даже как-то помогал с обустройством - делал стелажи, в свободное от полетов время . Из фамилий помню Азаровского, Кандаурова,Козлова,Решетни  кова и т.д. Осталось много фото, в том числе и офицеров, с их самолётами. Но это все дома, в альбомах, на родительской квартире. Иммигрировал в Австралию ещё в 90-х, так получилось что и сейчас занимаюсь  авиа-космической техникой, радарами- систем наведения и т.д., правда, на другом уровне и окзалось, что теперь работаю на бывшего "потенциального врага". Если буду дома, на родительской квартире, то отсканирую фото и здесь размещу. Может кто-то себя и узнает.

----------


## Бульба

Eugene    Зема, ответь на evdakov.59@mail.ru        3аэ 77-79 ноябрь

----------


## Бульба

Парад 9 мая 1979г. Идет 3АЭ с курсантами Тамбовского ВАТУ

----------


## Eugene

Спасибо за фото. Узнаю стадион гарнизонный. На заднем плане  - учебный корпус. Второй этаж, окно - "секретка". Всем отслужившим в( 1...6 полк РЭБ) - Респект!

----------


## Бульба

На заднем плане правое крыло казармы. На первом этаже 4 рота стройбата, на втором -3АЭ и рота связи. Учебный корпус слева, напротив казармы.

----------


## Бульба

Где теперь и как сложилась дальнейшая судьба Василия Григорьевича Толстика? Хороший мужик, хорошо к нам, солдатам, относился. Может кто знает?

----------


## marti



----------


## Бульба

Впереди ком. 3 аэ майор Сорокин, рядом нач. штаба 3 аэ майор Миколюк. Конец 70-х годов. Не видно замполита майора Гордеева. Правильно?

----------


## marti

Левая фото - 7 ноября 1981 г. После парада перед горсоветом. Правая фото - 9 мая 1982 г. Строевой смотр на стадионе. Сорокин - подполковник (после командировки в Сирию). Замполит уже не Гордеев.

----------


## Привод

Сборы начальников РЭБ ВТА. Шауляй.

----------


## Привод

> Парад 9 мая 1979г. Идет 3АЭ с курсантами Тамбовского ВАТУВложение 49368


Тамбовское ВАТУ. Один из первых, если не самый первый выпуск РЭБовцев по программе среднего училища. 1974 год. На снимке будущий начальник РЭБ ВТА. Он же в Шауляе на сборах начальников РЭБ ВТА ещё в звании капитана авиации. Середина 80-х.

----------


## СИГ

Привет, Португал! Куда же вас занесла нелёгкая, действительно, на край свет.
Меня зовут СИГ, служил в ваших соседях, истребителях, в 87-89 гг. Отличная мысль - создать отдельную ветку или, чего там дробить, отдельного сайта о служивых людях в Шяуляе, славном городе. Добавлю к вашему перечню ещё на этом же аэродроме Зокняй, рембаза для "сухих", ОБАТО, ОБСРТО, секретная часть. В городе ещё, на другом конце, Губернии, полк "глухонемых" и полк МВД связи. 
Короче, я за, тем более собираю материалы по своему полку для книги.
Бывай здоров, португал.
СИГ

----------


## Привод

СИГ, только не "полк глухонемых". У них полков никогда не было. Поищи в интернете 12 ГУ МО, хотя бы в Википедии - войсковые хранилища и Центральные базы хранения(Объекты "С") 12 ГУ МО. Это и есть "глухонемые" или "гуманоиды".

----------


## Привод

СИГ. Вот ссылка:
12 ГУ МО

----------


## Бульба

Наше ЗНАМЯ

----------


## Бульба

Совсем не изменился с 1979 года

----------


## Бульба

Всех с нашим Праздником!!!

----------


## marti

С новым годом! Отмечая Новый 1982-й год в Шауляе, мы удивлялись  тому, что противник, воспользовавшись нашей пьянкой, не воспользуется моментом и не осуществит агрессию.

Их переоценивают. Это щенки.

----------


## marti

А вот еще фотография 82 года: Серега Цинько и Ваня Егоров.
Сейчас Серега где-то возле Питера живет. А где Ваня? может кто знает?

----------


## Владимир11

Всем доброго времени суток. Не сочтите за наглость, но я хочу обратиться к Вам за помощью по мат части. Уделите пару минут? Надеюсь, что да. К сожалению, я даже не лётчик (являюсь им в душе), и сейчас я собираю стендовую модель Ан-12БК ППС 06 красный, который сейчас является музейным экспонатом. Может есть кто-то, кто летал на нём? Вопрос вот в чём: когда он был в строю, "борода" у него была такая же зелёная? Интересует цвет лопастей, а то на фото они какие-то фиолетовые. И у данной модификации открывалась рампа, и открывали-ли её вообще? На сколько я знаю, весь грузовой отсек у этой модификации заставлен оборудованием. Нет ли у кого фото этого отсека? Заранее всем спасибо!

----------


## Fencer

> Ан-12БК ППС 06 красный, который сейчас является музейным экспонатом.


Тогда уместно указать об каком именно Ан-12БК-ППС ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация идет речь...

----------

